# ballistic rod question



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

does anyone know if the tip from a 33-405 will interchange with a 35-405?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I can let you know for sure in a few days, I will have both in hand then. Unless I am mistaken, the 33/35 designation describes the diameter of the tip in mm's. 3.3/3.5. I could be wrong.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Hudak said:


> I can let you know for sure in a few days, I will have both in hand then. Unless I am mistaken, the 33/35 designation describes the diameter of the tip in mm's. 3.3/3.5. I could be wrong.



You are correct!


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

hudak,i'd be interested in knowing if top sections interchange.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok. I will check. It would surprise me if they do. As soon as I get the 35 in , I will let you know.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Tops do not interchange. As mentioned earlier, tips are different size as well.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

why am I not surprised?
thanks hudak


----------

